# RFRA Video #2



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Another snapper video -this one was shot yesterday.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

A real shame there is no brued stock to produce the juvenilles.



Thanks alot Jim for hooking up the video!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job putting it out there Jim!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

nice video


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that many hungry mouths, have to be eating everything else smaller than they are...

Great proof there is a shortage. 

I have said before, "you send a chunk of cutbait down to a reef, you are gonna bring up a snapper" 

Jim


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang...I won't feel too bad when my bait gets taken now. At least I'm helping to feed a hungry mouth. Feel like I need to take some food out to the little fellers.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are the rest of the fish Jim? Alls I can see are red snapper:banghead


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video! :bowdown Thanks for sharing it.:clap


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

That was cool!! Even the music.!!!


----------



## SeaBoss (Dec 31, 2007)

*I showed that video to the kids and they loved it. "Dad I wish we could fish there" is what my 6 year old daughter just said after watching it. Thanks for posting it.*


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow good video>


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Yall check this video out and send it to anybody you think might be interested.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

great video guys. that is a sh!t load of snapper.


----------

